# Makrelentour 2009



## Wulli (11. Februar 2009)

Moin, werte Gemeinde des gepflegten Angelsports!!

Es ist wieder soweit! Nach mehreren Ermahnungen einiger, erfahrener Teilnehmer:q:q:q mache ich mal die Anmeldeliste auf!!

Zum vierten Mal werden wir wieder mit Egbert und seiner Blauort von Büsum aus starten.

Am 28.06.09 

um 7.00h

geht es los!

Die Fahrtkosten belaufen sich auf 38.- € pro Nase. Der Fahrtpreis ist im Voraus auf mein Konto zu überweisen. Die Kontodaten werde ich rechtzeitig an die Teilnehmer per PN verschicken. WICHTIG!: Wer bezahlt hat, hat keinen Anspruch auf Rückzahlung des Fahrpreises!! Lediglich, wenn die Tour KOMPLETT abgesagt wird, kann ich den Fahrpreis zurückerstatten, d. h. wenn der Kahn gar nicht erst los fährt.

Bitte meldet Euch hier an, dann werde ich eine Liste mit den Interessenten erstellen. Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. Für eine Komplettcharter brauchen wir 50 Personen.

Also ran an die Tasten! Ihr könnt natürlich auch Nicht-Boardies anmelden.

Zum Makrelenangeln nicht vergessen:

- Stabile Rute
- Große Stationärrolle
- kräftige Monofile (45er)
- evtl. Reisekaugummis, falls es schaukelt (soll ja vorkommen)
- Makrelenvorfächer
- Bleie 100-200g
- Eis (Tetrapaks mit Wasser füllen und einfrieren)
- Je nach Wetterlage Sonnenschutz und Mütze
- Kühlbox
- kurzes, scharfes Messer

So, dann mal los!

Wulli

Teilnehmer:

- urmel23(4)(erster...)
- ziebell(4)
- pöppi(3)
- nemles(2)
- Brassenwürger(3)
- MFT-Chris(2)
- MCKlappstuhl(3)
- Karp2000(3)
- Freund von Carp2000
- Mulder+2Kumpel
- OrJay+1Kumpel
- Kumpel von OrJay
- Alrock01
- Siggi
- Khaane und Kumpel
- Lothar(4)
- Wulli(4)


----------



## pöppi (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Bin ich der Erste??? |bigeyes

Ich bin der *ERSTE!!!  :vik:*

Natürlich bin ich gerne wieder dabei - man, da warte ich schon das ganze Jahr drauf.

Hoffentlich haben wir besseres Wetter als *vorletztes* Jahr.:v:v:v:v:v:v

Bis dann, ich freue mich  #6


----------



## pöppi (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Schade, doch nur *ZWEITER! :c:c:c*


----------



## nemles (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

#h#h


Hai Wulli |wavey:
Familienrat gehalten: Spricht nix dagegen.
Bin gerne wieder dabei, also mach mal nen Eintrag bei mir :vik:


----------



## pöppi (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Vielen Dank *@* *nemles *|wavey:

Jetzt also doch *ERSTER!!!* :m


----------



## nemles (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Sozusagen:
*Ersterer* #6

Und Wetter wird so wie letztes Jahr, hast mich ja als Schönwettergarant dabei


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



nemles schrieb:


> Sozusagen:
> *Ersterer* #6
> 
> Und Wetter wird so wie letztes Jahr, hast mich ja als  dabei




Schönwettergarant|kopfkrat  Ich sach mal nur MFT Danske 12/08


DA haste aber dann voll daneben gelegen#6


----------



## nemles (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Schönwettergarant|kopfkrat  Ich sach mal nur MFT Danske 12/08
> 
> 
> DA haste aber dann voll daneben gelegen#6



Autsch #t


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin, 

ICH BIN DABEI!!!#6

Das wird ja ein harter Juni: 6. Longtörn Karoline, 13. 24 Stunden Tour und dann noch das Makrelenmassaker.....

Klasse....:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Danke für die PN Wulli


Makro ick wull di wat..bei Eggi auffe MS Blauort..bin selbstverständlich wieder dabei :vik: 

Wenn dat Wetter diesmal mitspielt, wär's der Hammer.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Wulli (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin,

die ersten Verrückten stehen auf der Liste!

Wulli


----------



## sunny (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Mensch Wulli, wolltest du den Törn nicht erst im Juli machen? Jetzt muss ich erst mal luschern, ob ich da kann.

Haben wir dieses mal den ganzen Kudder?


----------



## urmel23 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



nemles schrieb:


> Sozusagen:
> *Ersterer* #6
> 
> Und Wetter wird so wie letztes Jahr, hast mich ja als Schönwettergarant dabei



  das thema hatten wir ja nun schon im letzten jahr.   wie schon in 2008 per PN mitgeteilt ;-) sind urmel (björn ***) und ziebell (eick ***) wieder dabei!  danke das du die orga wieder übernimmst!  björn


----------



## Wulli (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Mensch Wulli, wolltest du den Törn nicht erst im Juli machen? Jetzt muss ich erst mal luschern, ob ich da kann.
> 
> Haben wir dieses mal den ganzen Kudder?



Nee dieses Jahr nicht, wie gewohnt am ersten Juliwochenende, sondern davor. Schwiegermutti wird 70, da muss ich hin...:g#c#q

Wulli


----------



## carp2000 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Bin wieder dabei!!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Dabei auf jeden. Das wird bestimmt qwieder sehr sehr lustig. Wer bringt dieses malne buddel mit? Ich war letztes mit nemles dran.

Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter und viel viel Fisch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

moin Olli,

bin natürlich wieder dabei!


----------



## Wulli (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> moin Olli,
> 
> bin natürlich wieder dabei!




Na, klar! Das habe ich mir gedacht!!

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Ich hätte gern nen Stern hinter meinem Namen für die dritte teilnahme kannst du sowas machen wie beim letzten mal?


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern nen Stern hinter meinem Namen für die dritte teilnahme kannst du sowas machen wie beim letzten mal?


 
Dann will ich aber auch so einen Stern.....:g


----------



## boot (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Fahrt ihr dort zusammen hin oder ist der Treffpunkt in Büsum?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern nen Stern hinter meinem Namen für die dritte teilnahme kannst du sowas machen wie beim letzten mal?


 
dann möchte ich nen großen Stern,da ich bei jeder fahrt teilgenommen habe:m


@ boot,

treffen iss in Büsum


----------



## boot (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Ich muss doch mal mit meiner Frau sprechen gg .


----------



## Stingray (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Mit Bruder Peter wieder dabei  !!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mulder (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin,

wurde von Dorsch666 auf diese nette Toure aufmerksam gemacht und bin auch gern mit dabei.


----------



## urmel23 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> dann möchte ich nen großen Stern,da ich bei jeder fahrt teilgenommen habe:m
> 
> 
> @ boot,
> ...



auch haben will ;-) hatte das ja hinter meinem namen gleich mit 4x* eingetragen *ggg*

sieht hier irgenwie nach den "übelichen" verdächtigen aus!

freu mich auf die tour....urlaubsantrag für den folgetag muss ich dann wohl noch ausfüllen...


----------



## OrJay (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin Moin,

wurde ebenfalls vom Dorsch in unserem Aller / Leine Thread für die Tour angeheuert.

Würde mich gern anschließen und mit Mulder somit den Kreis der üblichen Verdächtigen "sprengen".

Gruß
OrJay


----------



## Illex2442 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin,moin aus dem schönen Frankenland!

Habt ihr evtl noch vier Plätze frei?Dann würde ich das am Wochenende nämlich mal abklären!

Wie sieht denn das beim Kutterangeln mit Fischereischein aus?Meine Freundin würde nämlich evtl auch mitgehen wollen...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Illex2442 schrieb:


> Moin,moin aus dem schönen Frankenland!
> 
> Habt ihr evtl noch vier Plätze frei?Dann würde ich das am Wochenende nämlich mal abklären!
> 
> ...



Du musst auf dem Kuter natürlich auch den Fischereischein haben. Is ja kein Unterschied ob du nun am Teich oder im Meer angelst.

MfG
Malte


----------



## Keek (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Hallo Gemeinde,

bitte auf die Liste setzen:

Tim1983 und Keek

Wir würden die Tour gerne mitmachen!!! *freu* #h

Gruß
Keek


----------



## Wulli (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Illex2442 schrieb:


> Moin,moin aus dem schönen Frankenland!
> 
> Habt ihr evtl noch vier Plätze frei?Dann würde ich das am Wochenende nämlich mal abklären!
> 
> ...


Klar sind noch 4 Plätze frei! Klär´das in Ruhe ab, ich habe Euch erstmal auf die Liste gesetzt!

Wulli


----------



## Illex2442 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

@McKlappstuhlas ein Fischereischein Pflicht ist,war mir schon klar,doch es gibt ja mittlerweile etliche Bundesländer in denen man einen "Urlauberfischereischein" bekommen kann,welcher dann nur eine begrenzte Zeit lang gültig ist!Dann wäre das ganze nämlich kein Problem!

@Wulli:Ich denke das ich das im Laufe der nächsten Woche geklärt bekomme!Sag sofort bescheid sobald ich sicher weiß was Sache ist!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## yallamann (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Tschuldigung wenn ich mich hier einmische als Nichtmitfahrer.
Büsum ist doch an der Nordsee oder?

Seit wann muss man beim Fischen an/auf der deutschen Nordsee nen Schein haben?

Bitte gebt mir Infos wodurch das geregelt ist.

Dies ist weder in der KüFO SH noch in den AB-NDS.FischG vorgeschrieben.

Hier kommt Bundesgesetz zur Anwendung. Auszug:

*V Fischereischein*
*1. Fischerei in Küstengewässern*
 Das Gesetz über den Fischereischein vom 19. 4.1939 (RGBl. I S. 795), geändert durch Art. 231 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Strafgesetzbuch vom 2 3.1974 (BGBl. I S. 469), ist für die Fischerei in Küstengewässern und auf der hohen See als Bundesrecht gültig geblieben (§ 73 Abs. 2). Für die Seefischerei besteht deshalb weiter Fischereischeinzwang. Einen Fischereischein benötigen jedoch* nur der Führer des einzelnen Fischereifahrzeugs und nicht seine Helfer* (§ 1 Abs. 2. des Gesetzes über den Fischereischein). *Den Helfern sind Personen gleichzustellen, die auf einem Fischereifahrzeug zum Sport gegen Entgelt fischen (Angelfahrten).*


----------



## Wulli (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



yallamann schrieb:


> Tschuldigung wenn ich mich hier einmische als Nichtmitfahrer.
> Büsum ist doch an der Nordsee oder?
> 
> Seit wann muss man beim Fischen an/auf der deutschen Nordsee nen Schein haben?
> ...



Moin!

Lasst uns mal hier beim Thema bleiben! Sonst steigt hier nachher keiner mehr durch...

Falls Bedarf besteht, bitte einen eigenen Trööt aufmachen, Danke!!

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Danke Wulli!


----------



## OrJay (2. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin Moin,

ich hatte mich schon angemeldet, bitte noch +1 dahinter setzen, da ich noch ein Nicht-Anglerboard-Mitglied mitbringe.

@ Mulder: Brauchst also für unseren 1. Vorsitzenden nichts mehr in die Wege leiten, ist hiermit erledigt.


----------



## Illex2442 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin Wulli!

Muss dir leider absagen!Mein Meister kommt erst Sonntag ausm Urlaub und einer muss halt leider immer da sein...

Wünsche euch allen aber viel Spaß und schau halt dann mal,ob es nächstes Jahr dann mal klappt!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mulder (4. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



OrJay schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich hatte mich schon angemeldet, bitte noch +1 dahinter setzen, da ich noch ein Nicht-Anglerboard-Mitglied mitbringe.
> 
> @ Mulder: Brauchst also für unseren 1. Vorsitzenden nichts mehr in die Wege leiten, ist hiermit erledigt.




Sehr schön!

Ich hätte aber noch 2 feste Zusage von Vereinsmitgliedern.
Sind noch 2 Plätze frei? 
Wenn ja würd ich die fest reservieren.

Gruß
Mulder


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin, 

ich würde gern noch Peter Urbatschek mit anmelden. Der war auch schon zweimal mit und hätte wieder Bock auf die Tour...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (4. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Der darf auf keine Fall fehlen^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde gern noch Peter Urbatschek mit anmelden. Der war auch schon zweimal mit und hätte wieder Bock auf die Tour...
> 
> Gruß Carsten


 

jo geile sache,
grüße peter von mir, wenn du ihn siehst


stefan


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> grüße peter von mir, wenn du ihn siehst


 
Werde ich tun, sollte ich zu Wort kommen.....|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

oh, das wird schwer sein....lol


----------



## Tim1983 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Bis jetzt sind ja noch ziemlich viele Plätze frei, da kann man ja nur hoffen das sich noch ein paar Anglerkollegen finden lassen bis zum Juni! Ich muss doch endlich mal in Sachen Kuttertour entjungfert werden :vik:. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Wulli (15. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin,

war ein paar Tage im Urlaub. Deswegen jetzt erst die Aktualisierung...

@Mulder: Platz ist genug!


Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war ein paar Tage im Urlaub. Deswegen jetzt erst die Aktualisierung...
> 
> ...




Hi Wulli, dubist ja immer nur im Urlaub.


----------



## Wulli (16. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Hi Wulli, dubist ja immer nur im Urlaub.



ja, ja! Das letzte Mal im Oktober...

Wulli


----------



## Bait100 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage sind noch Plätze frei ? Komme aus Stade und da könnte man ja evtl. Fahrgemeinschaft bilden ? 

Würde mich über ne kurze Info freuen.

gruß uwe


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (16. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Alsi ich komm aus Stelle und habe mich letztes mal mit Brassenwürger und Peter urbatschek zusammen geschlossen. Treffpunkt war MC Donalds in Heimfeld.

Also könnte man sich dann ja da treffen.


----------



## Wulli (17. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Bait100 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage sind noch Plätze frei ? Komme aus Stade und da könnte man ja evtl. Fahrgemeinschaft bilden ?
> 
> ...





Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Alsi ich komm aus Stelle und habe mich letztes mal mit Brassenwürger und Peter urbatschek zusammen geschlossen. Treffpunkt war MC Donalds in Heimfeld.
> 
> Also könnte man sich dann ja da treffen.



Moin, 

ich habe den Kahn komplett reserviert, wir könnten also mit 50 Mann antreten! Es sind also noch reichlich Plätze frei!!

Das mit den Fahrgemeinschaften macht Sinn! Wir tun uns hier aus dem Norden von HH auch zusammen. Das macht aber bitte unter Euch aus

Wulli


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Alsi ich komm aus Stelle und habe mich letztes mal mit Brassenwürger und Peter urbatschek zusammen geschlossen. Treffpunkt war MC Donalds in Heimfeld.
> 
> Also könnte man sich dann ja da treffen.


 
Bei mir fährt Peter Urbatschek mit. Da ich ein neues Auto habe (Transporter), werde ich nur eine Person mitnehmen, und das ist der Peter. Ich habe zwar noch einen Notsitz in der Mitte, aber das ist dermaßen unbequem, das möchte ich niemandem zumuten. Für diverses Angelzeug aller Art habe ich dafür um so mehr Platz....


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. März 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Ich habe auch ein neues töff töff einFordFocus kombi. Könnte so max noch 2 Leudde mitnehmen. Wg Geschirr und so.


----------



## urmel23 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

*plopp*

nix los hier ??


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



urmel23 schrieb:


> *plopp*
> 
> nix los hier ??


 
Scheinbar nicht!
Die schlafen wohl alle und träumen von Kisten voller Makrelen....#c


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (5. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Jo^^. Erstmal is der Longtörn und dann gehts nach Büsum das wird ein Monat


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Jo^^. Erstmal is der Longtörn und dann gehts nach Büsum das wird ein Monat


 
Das kann ich dir sagen.....#t

Vor allem die 24 - Stunden Tour auf der "SEHO" am 13/14. Juni.....:g

Sollte Interesse bestehen.....

Nur zu......#6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (7. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Angemeldet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wer is denn das aufm Foto bei dir???


----------



## urmel23 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

wer bringt eigentlich den "starter" dieses jahr mit ? ich bin für dorsch888 *fg*


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (10. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Wünsche euch allen Frohe Ostern


----------



## alrock01 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin Moin,#h

Hier meine Anmeldung.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (12. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Jo denke auch Dorsch888 is drannäää


----------



## urmel23 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

*noch ein plop*  schon wieder nix los hier....mal sehen ob ich noch einen mann überreden kann mitzukommen....  was liegt sonst an ?  samstag nach kappel zum heringsfischen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Jau, ihr habt recht!
ich mache dieses Jahr den Getränkewart...|bigeyes:m


Wer bringt kleine Plastikgläser mit????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

moin wulli 
na denn mal her mit der kto verbindung 
ich komm doch auf jeden fall 
greez
andy


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Sammer erst 24 Leudde???? Da müssen aber noch ein paar Leudde her!!


----------



## Wulli (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin,

ja noch ein paar Meldungen, wäre nicht schlecht. Aber die Komplett-Charter können wir glaube ich vergessen, es sei denn, jeder Zahlt den doppelten Fahrtpreis...|krach:

Die Kontodaten kommen noch! 

Vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar an...

Bis dann

Wulli


----------



## carp2000 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

So, dann bring ich hier mal noch 'ne Meldung.

Bei mir kommt noch ein Freund mit.

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Wulli (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin,

die Liste ist aktualisiert. Stingray und sein Bruder haben leider abgesagt...:c

Die Kontodaten kommen in den nächsten Tagen!


Wulli


----------



## Wulli (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

So!

Die Kontodaten sind raus...

falls ich jemanden vergessen haben sollte, bitte melden!

Ich werde bei Egbert die Komplett-Charter auf jeden Fall absagen. Dann hat er genug Zeit, noch andere Fahrgäste zu finden.

Bis dann

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Bei mir kommen evtl noch 2 Leudde mit.die melden sich aber dann hier auch noch im thread


----------



## spin89 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Wie lange wird die Tour dauern, bitte um schnelle antwort damit ich evtl auch dabei sein kann:vik:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

um 17 uhr sind wir wieder im hafen war bei den letzten mal so


----------



## Fellisch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

ja ich wollt mich anmelden:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## OrJay (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin zusammen,

also Mulder und ich kommen wie geplant mit 3 weiteren Personen. Wir bezahlen in den nächsten Tagen für folgende Personen:

Mulder
OrJay
Richie
Franz
Detlef

Außerdem nehmen wir noch Dorsch888 mit (Voraussetzung wir kriegen den Sprinter, aber dass klappt zu 99%).


----------



## Wulli (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> um 17 uhr sind wir wieder im hafen war bei den letzten mal so



Riiiiiiichtiiiiiich!



Fellisch schrieb:


> ja ich wollt mich anmelden:vik::vik::vik:



Ist erledigt! PN mit den Kontodaten ist raus!



OrJay schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> also Mulder und ich kommen wie geplant mit 3 weiteren Personen. Wir bezahlen in den nächsten Tagen für folgende Personen:
> 
> ...



Jo! Schreib das bitte mit auf die Überweisung!


----------



## Wulli (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen evtl noch 2 Leudde mit.die melden sich aber dann hier auch noch im thread




Es eilt! Ich gebe spätestens Mitte Juni an Egbert die endgültige Teilnehmerzahl raus!

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Der eine (Fellisch) hat sich ja schon gemeldet. Der andere sagt mir bis ende der Woche bescheid.


----------



## Tim1983 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin!
Mal ne Frage nebenbei, wenn das jetzt mit dem Komplett-Charter nichts wird, dann müssten wir doch jetzt alle nur noch den normalen Fahrpreis zahlen oder habe ich da irgendwas nicht mit bekommen?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

38 € ist der normale fahrpreis.


----------



## Tim1983 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Dann haben die sich auf deren homepage wohl verschrieben, denn da steht ganz klar 32,00€!!!


----------



## Wulli (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Dann haben die sich auf deren homepage wohl verschrieben, denn da steht ganz klar 32,00€!!!



Ja! Das stimmt. Ich habe Egbert auch schon Bescheid gegeben. Er will das ändern lassen. Aufgrund der gestiegenen Treibstoffkosten muss er aber 38.- € aufrufen.

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Dann haben die sich auf deren homepage wohl verschrieben, denn da steht ganz klar 32,00€!!!




ja da gabs letztes jahr auch schon ne diskusin an board|uhoh:, weil ein angler noch eine mitgebracht hat die dann die 32€ zahlen wollte und nicht mehr. nicht böse gemeint!!!


----------



## Wulli (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin,

also, nicht dass hier der Eindruck entsteht, ich würde mich an der Aktion bereichern wollen... Der Fahrpreis beläuft sich tatsächlich auf 38.- €!

Warum Egbert das auf seiner Homepage nicht ändert, weiß ich nicht.

Wulli


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

@Wulli
Das sollte auch kein Vorwurf sein . Du kannst da ja nichts dafür das der Käptn seine homepage nicht aktualisiert. #h


----------



## urmel23 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

hoi,

die preisdiskussion hatten wir im letzten jahr schon. ob der kutterdieselpreis tatsächlich so heftig angestiegen ist sei mal dahingestellt. billiger wird wohl selten was ;-)

@klappstuhl: das war dorsch888 sein holde...


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Ich wollte nun keine Namen nennen. Egal. Ich schulde dir noch nen Bierchen nää


----------



## Tim1983 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



urmel23 schrieb:


> hoi,
> 
> die preisdiskussion hatten wir im letzten jahr schon. ob der kutterdieselpreis tatsächlich so heftig angestiegen ist sei mal dahingestellt. billiger wird wohl selten was ;-)
> 
> @klappstuhl: das war dorsch888 sein holde...



Es wurde doch hier nicht diskutiert, ich habe lediglich eine Frage gestellt und Wulli war so nett und hat sie mir beantwortet :m und damit ist das Thema dann ja auch beendet gewesen. #h


----------



## Wulli (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin,

will den Trööt noch einmal beleben, Es besteht noch die Möglichkeit Teilnehmer zu melden!

Bis nächste Woche haben wir noch Zeit! Also, wer noch mit will, bitte anmelden!

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Mein Geld is jetzt raus. Fellisch is noch im Urlaub ich glaube der kommt Freitag oder so wieder.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Ich hab auch noch ein bis zwei Interessenten, morgen geb' ich bescheid #6


----------



## alrock01 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin Moin !

Mitfahrgelegenheit,Barmbek-Stellingen-Heide-Büsum!

Kostenfrei hin und zurück,je nach Ausrüstung,1-3 Personen! (Absprache)|krach:

Einen kleinen Umweg;
(1-3 Kilometer abweichend von der Fahrstrecke,ist OK.):vik:

Bitte per PN. 

MfG.Alex


----------



## Khaane (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

So - Ich und ein Kollege sind dabei, sofern noch Plätze frei sind. #6

@Nemles

Komme ebenfalls zu zweit - Dann sind wir insgesamt 4 Schwarzenbeker


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Hi
meine Kollegen haben Fußballvorbereitung #d ..naja  von mir also keine weiteren Meldungen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Khaane (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Was braucht man eigentlich für Tackle, habe mich zwar etwas eingelesen, bin mir aber noch etwas unsicher.

Soll man lieber ne 100gr. oder 150gr. Rute nehmen, die zweitere ist extrem steif und lässt sich nicht mehr so gut werfen.

Als Schnur hätte ich 15lb(rot), 20lb(grün) oder 30lb(gelb) zur Auswahl.

Von der Farbe wäre die 30lb optimal, die wäre aber denke ich schon etwas dick, bzw. geht da der Köderkontakt nicht schon verloren?

Stimmt es, dass man bei Federpaternostern, die Federn bis zum Hakenschenkel abschneiden soll, um Fehlbisse zu vermeiden?

Wie verhält es sich mit dem Gewicht, auf einigen Seiten habe ich gelesen, dass man 200gr. Birnenblei nehmen soll.

Wie ist im Allgemeinen die Drift und Wassertiefe, ist die stärker bzw. ist es tiefer als auf der Ostsee?

Fragen über Fragen - Aber vorweg vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Gruß
Khaane |wavey:


----------



## hans albers (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

moin

ich würd dir  empfehlen auf jeden fall 
für die nordsee bis 250 g  blei mitzunehmen
(manche gehen sogar noch höher)
da die see oft n büschn rauher  ist als auf der ostsee,
und die tiefen auch grösser sein  können..
(kann..., muss nicht...., es geht auch 100g bei ruhiger see)

die 30 lbs schnur scheint mir etwas überdimensioniert,

hatte letztes mal ne 35 mono.. dat löppt

rute 3m ,kann bis bis 200 g wg gehen...
muss aber kein knüppel sein

greetz
lars


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Würde mir Bleie bis 200 Gramm einpacken und ne 0,35-0,40 Mono das reicht auf jeden


----------



## Khaane (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Danke für die Tipps, werde dann noch ein paar Birnenbleie besorgen und mit der bereits aufgezogenen 15lb PP fischen. #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Nehme unbedingt Monoschnur!!!Geflochtene ist NICHT geeignet für das Makrelenfischen.


----------



## Angelmati (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Hy

@dorsch888

Warum ist geflochtene ungeeignet?

Ich fische die letzten jahre immer mit geflochtener auf makrele.

mfg


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Angelmati schrieb:


> Hy
> 
> @dorsch888
> 
> ...


 
Monofile Schnur federt die wilden Aktionen der gehakten Makrelen besser ab und man hat nicht soviele Aussteiger!
Ich fische meistens 35er Mono, eine *gute* 30er tut´s auch!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Da hat Brassenwürger auf jeden Fall recht. Ein weitere Punkt ist auch der, dass du beim vertüttweln von Schnüren besser enttütteln kannst^^


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ein weitere Punkt ist auch der, dass du beim vertüttweln von Schnüren besser enttütteln kannst^^


 
Auch das ist absolut richtig. Verhedderte geflochtene kannst du nur noch abschneiden, bei Mono hast du wenigstens noch eine Chance!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Gehts dir  wieder besser?


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Gehts dir wieder besser?


 
Nicht wirklich! Immer noch Fieber und jede Menge Antibiotika! Hätte die 24-Stundentour dieses Wochenende statt gefunden, ich hätte sowieso nicht dran teilnehmen können. Das tröstet mich ein bisschen!


----------



## Khaane (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich! Immer noch Fieber und jede Menge Antibiotika! Hätte die 24-Stundentour dieses Wochenende statt gefunden, ich hätte sowieso nicht dran teilnehmen können. Das tröstet mich ein bisschen!



Gute Besserung meinerseits. 

@ Topic

Also soll ich doch lieber ne Mono aufziehen, habe leider nur 0,30er oder 0,40er zu Auswahl - Würde es nicht genügen, wenn ich knapp 1 m, 0,40er vor die Geflochtene klemme?


----------



## Nightbird61 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

hallo ,wenn das wetter mitspielt würde ich mit meinem kumpel ralf dabeisein.
ralf mag keine karusselfahrten,dann füttert er die fische.


----------



## carp2000 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Khaane schrieb:


> @ Topic
> 
> Also soll ich doch lieber ne Mono aufziehen, habe leider nur 0,30er oder 0,40er zu Auswahl - Würde es nicht genügen, wenn ich knapp 1 m, 0,40er vor die Geflochtene klemme?



Das dürfte relativ egal sein. Im Zweifelsfall würd ich die 40er nehmen. Den Markelen ist es eh egal. 

Hast Du Paternoster mit richtigen Federn? Die würde ich tatsächlich etwas kürzen, aber nicht bis zum Haken. Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber die künstlichen Federn und die sind nicht zu lang. Vorausgesetzt, Du hast keine 3/0 er Haken (ode rnoch größer). Optimal sind Haken der Größe 1 oder 1/0, größer sollten sie nicht sein.

Echte Federn gehen aber auch, hauptsache sie sind weiß. Wenn Du Dir unsiche rbist wegen der Länge, warte mit dem Abschneiden bis Du auf dem Kutter bist. Da kannst Du ja sehen, wie lang die Federn bei dne anderen Montagen sind.

Und zur Rute: Ich nehme eine mit einem Wurfgewicht von 120 bis 420 gr. Steif oder nicht ist nicht so wichtig. Etwas steifer ist sogar besser. Wenn Du Makrelen daran hast, kurbelst Du Sie einfach ein und pumpst sie nicht hoch. Das würde sonst unweigerlich in einem Schnursalat enden. Für das stumpfe Einkurbeln ist eine etwas steifere Rute (sowie die monofile Schnur) gar nicht verkehrt. Und werfen musst Du sowieso nicht. Das ganze Gebamsel wird einfach am Boot abgelassen. Im Idealfall sucht der Käpt'n einen Schwarm und stellt sich genau darüber. Daher auch die etwas schwereren Bleie, damit Du auch wirklich unterm Boot fischst und nicht wegtreibst (und damit automatisch Deinen Nachbarn fängst). 

Gruß,

Thomas


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## OrJay (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

So der von mir noch zusätzlich gemeldete Kumpel kommt jetzt definitiv auch mit, habe das Geld soeben überwiesen.

Vielleicht als kurze Info die beiden Kumpels von mir heissen Franz und Richie und die beiden Kumpels von Mulder heissen Detlef und Heinz (nur falls ihr die Namen haben möchtet).

Freu mich schon auf die Tour, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter ein wenig mit, letztes Jahr hatten wir mächtig Seegang und ne Menge Regen. Nur direkt beim angeln ging es eigentlich, dafür waren Hin- und Rückweg echt Mist.


----------



## Wulli (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Nightbird61 schrieb:


> hallo ,wenn das wetter mitspielt würde ich mit meinem kumpel ralf dabeisein.
> ralf mag keine karusselfahrten,dann füttert er die fische.



Tja, fürs Wetter kann ich leider keine Garantie übernehmen. Dann müsstet Ihr spontan bei Egbert nach freien Plätzen fragen...

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Hat Fellisch abgesagt oder warum ist sein name nicht mehr auf der Liste?


----------



## Wulli (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Hat Fellisch abgesagt oder warum ist sein name nicht mehr auf der Liste?



Ja, hat abgesagt!

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Okay danke^^.

und wg dem Wetter fällt mir nur der Typ ein, der vor 2 Jahren beide der Horrortour vor der Fischkiste saß und in die Fischkiste den Koran gebetet hat 
Das war echt der Hammer die tour Wind so ich würde sagen 7-8^^. Sind nach 3 Std wieder zurück gefahren, da keine Change bestand bis Helgoland zu kommen.
DiesesJahr wird aber wieder bestimmt wie letztes Jahr. Ententeich


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

so Männer mein Geld ist nun auch endlich auf den Weg gegangen, ging leider nicht früher

Danke für's warten Wulli #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Also dieletzten Tage sollen ja ganz gut gewesen sein lt. AB

Hoffen wir mal, dass wir gutes Wetter haben


----------



## urmel23 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

*Countdown:*

noch 8 Tage!! *freu*

Auf ein neues Männers...

@Dorsch: den Starter nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## OrJay (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Ich glaube Dorsch888 hat aus beruflichen Gründen abgesagt - oder? 

Da ich und Mulder (mit unserem 4 Personen Anhang) neu bei der Tour sind, springe ich mal ein und besorg uns was Kurzes für den Start. Ich kann die Boardies ja nicht verdursten lassen ... |supergri


----------



## urmel23 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



OrJay schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dorsch888 hat aus beruflichen Gründen abgesagt - oder?
> 
> Da ich und Mulder (mit unserem 4 Personen Anhang) neu bei der Tour sind, springe ich mal ein und besorg uns was Kurzes für den Start. Ich kann die Boardies ja nicht verdursten lassen ... |supergri


 
upps. gar nicht gesehen das er nicht mehr auf der liste steht. danke für deine starthilfebereitschaft ;-) mit rund 20 teilnehmern sind wir dieses jahr eine recht überschauliche runde.....schade das man uns platztechnisch nicht alle auf eine seite bekommt....

werde dieses jahr mit ziebell etwas früher da sein. will nicht schon wieder "oben" stehen ;-)


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Also ich gehe wieder nach oben. Schön ruhig angeln^^. Schade das Stefan nicht mitkommt. 

@Brassenwürger: SOll ich dich in Heimfeld bei Mc Donalds einsacken?


----------



## urmel23 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

*Countdown:*

*noch 7 Tage!! *freu**


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

udrvh

Bin mal gespannt wie das Wetter wird.....


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Habe im Kutterboard grade nochmal Werbung gemacht für die Tour


----------



## Hornburg (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin Makrelen-Jäger!|wavey:
Ist zwar schon reichlich spät, aber kann man sich noch anmelden?
Gruß
Arno


----------



## Wulli (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Hornburg schrieb:


> Moin Makrelen-Jäger!|wavey:
> Ist zwar schon reichlich spät, aber kann man sich noch anmelden?
> Gruß
> Arno



Moin,

ich habe heute Morgen die 21 Teilnehmer gemeldet! Leider kommt Deine Anmeldung zu spät... Du kannst es aber direkt bei Egbert, dem Kpt. versuchen. Die Nummer ist auf seiner Homepage. Vielleicht hat er an dem Tag ja noch ein paar Plätze frei.

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Khaane (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Hornburg schrieb:


> Moin Makrelen-Jäger!|wavey:
> Ist zwar schon reichlich spät, aber kann man sich noch anmelden?
> Gruß
> Arno



*Falls Interesse besteht, ich habe "leider" 2 Plätze abzugeben, uns ist an dem Wochenende etwas dazwischen gekommen. (Kieler Woche)

Wer also Interesse hat und noch 1 oder 2 Plätze benötigt, soll sich bei mir per PM melden. *


----------



## nemles (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Khaane schrieb:


> *Falls Interesse besteht, ich habe "leider" 2 Plätze abzugeben, uns ist an dem Wochenende etwas dazwischen gekommen. (Kieler Woche)
> 
> Wer also Interesse hat und noch 1 oder 2 Plätze benötigt, soll sich bei mir per PM melden. *



Also nix mit ner Schwarzenbeker Hauptversammlung an Bord.
Naja, kann man nix machen.|wavey:

Klappt dann eben beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Khaane (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



nemles schrieb:


> Also nix mit ner Schwarzenbeker Hauptversammlung an Bord.
> Naja, kann man nix machen.|wavey:
> 
> Klappt dann eben beim nächsten Mal.



Noch steht es nicht ganz fest, sollten die Plätze hier noch Abnehmer finden, dann wird es nicht mit dem Wochenende in Kiel (ach wie schade :q) - Ansonsten gehts zum Makrelenangeln, ist mir eigentlich viel lieber, aber leider hat Mann nicht alleine zu bestimmen. 

PS: Soll aber niemanden davon abhalten, die gebuchten Plätze evtl. zu übernehmen.#h


----------



## urmel23 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

*Countdown:  noch 5 Tage!! *freu* *


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Falls jmd. noch Makrelenvorfächer braucht...

http://img188.*ih.us/img188/4738/23062009146.jpg

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/7855/23062009147.jpg

Verkaufe die Vorfächer im Auftrag eines Boardies der z.Zt. leider nicht so oft online gehen kann zum halben LadenVK-Preis. Kein Schrott,alles Original verpackt,Preise hier...klick mich

Gruß Chris


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Soooooo noch 5 Tage udrvh

Wer bringt den nun den Bergrüßungsschnaps mit wenn Dorsch 888 nicht mitkommt.

nicht das das wichtigste wäre aber...#6



Wind sieht ja noch ganz gut aus mit 4 in Böen 6.....


----------



## Wulli (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin, Männers!

Das Wetter soll, zumindest aus heutiger Sicht, ja ganz gut werden. DWD sagt schwache bis mäßige Winde aus Ost. Sonnig und sehr warm. Für den Tagesverlauf einige Gewitter, ob das auber auch für die Nordsee gilt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Nun gut, abwarten... 

Aber denkt dran, genug Eis und Sonnenschutz mit zu bringen!! Ich bin schon fleißig dabei Tetrapaks mit Wasser zu füllen und einzufrieren. 

Habe gestern noch mal mit Egbert telefoniert, er sagte, dass die Fänge zur Zeit sehr gut sind!

Bis dann

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

@Mc Klappstuhl: lesen ;-)



OrJay schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dorsch888 hat aus beruflichen Gründen abgesagt - oder?
> 
> Da ich und Mulder (mit unserem 4 Personen Anhang) neu bei der Tour sind, springe ich mal ein und besorg uns was Kurzes für den Start. Ich kann die Boardies ja nicht verdursten lassen ... |supergri



Und nun sind es *nur noch 4 Tage*


----------



## Brasse10 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Wulli schrieb:


> Habe gestern noch mal mit Egbert telefoniert, er sagte, dass die Fänge zur Zeit sehr gut sind!
> 
> Bis dann
> 
> Wulli





Hallo  Ich bin am 28.6 mit 48 Angler In Holland schreib doch bitte mal euer Ergebnisse hier rein, würde mich mal Interessieren !!

Ich gebe euch natürlich auch bescheid !!


----------



## urmel23 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Ergebnisse tippen hier jedes Jahr eigentlich AB Member rein ;-)

Über deine würden wir uns sicherlich ebenso freuen..


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Syr habe ich doch glatt überlesen^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

So,jetzt ist es amtlich,ich muß Heute nach Heidelberg zum Seminar:v
 komme erst Dienstag wieder.....
Ich wünsche Euch allen einen tollen ,sonnigen ,lustigen und fangreichen Angeltag!#6

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei|rolleyes-Melde mich hiermit schonmal an-damit ich vor Björn/Urmel mal angemeldet bin:vik:.


Gruß+ Petri Heil

stefan#h


----------



## ziebell (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin, Wulli

wer ist den nun am Sonntag  dabei? Ich hoffe wir fangen auch so gut!!!
Der Räucherofen ist schon in lauer Stellung. Bis Sonntag.

Gruß

Ziebell


----------



## urmel23 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



ziebell schrieb:


> Moin, Wulli
> 
> wer ist den nun am Sonntag  dabei? Ich hoffe wir fangen auch so gut!!!
> Der Räucherofen ist schon in lauer Stellung. Bis Sonntag.
> ...



#q Eick |smash: du Wurst....das steht doch auf der ersten Seite. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil....wann fahren wir eig. los ? Ich telenier dich gleich mal an :vik: Und denk an die Reisetabletten, nicht das du wieder die Fische fütterst mit deinem :v

Und nun sind es *nur noch 3 Tage*


----------



## urmel23 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei|rolleyes-Melde mich hiermit schonmal an-damit ich vor Björn/Urmel mal angemeldet bin....



Vergiss es mein Lieber....ich habe nen Abo und schon für die nächsten Jahre gebucht LOL


----------



## carp2000 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Hab gerade mal beim DWD reingeschaut (wie eigentlich in den letzten Tagen jeden Tag drei bis fünf Mal). Das Wetter scheint es ja wirklich richtig gut mit uns zu meinen. #6

Aber, ääääähhh, erst mal noch den Freitag rumbringen...#q

Gruß,

Thmas


----------



## urmel23 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



carp2000 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal beim DWD reingeschaut (wie eigentlich in den letzten Tagen jeden Tag drei bis fünf Mal). Das Wetter scheint es ja wirklich richtig gut mit uns zu meinen. #6
> 
> Aber, ääääähhh, erst mal noch den Freitag rumbringen...#q
> 
> ...



 scheint als wenn die vorhersagen für sonntag von tag zu tag schlechter werden....  ich kann euch sagen das das wetter momentan in dithmarschen mehr als bescheiden ist. hier weht eine ordentlich steife brise und schütten tut es auch...


----------



## nemles (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Noch hat das Wetter Zeit, sich bis Samstag Nacht auszutoben :q


----------



## urmel23 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



nemles schrieb:


> Noch hat das Wetter Zeit, sich bis Samstag Nacht auszutoben :q



 wollen wir es hoffen. anfang der woche war noch von halbwegs anständigem wetter die rede....warten wie es einfach mal ab. viel schlechter wie vor 2 jahr kann es ja nicht werden....ich pack schon mal meine schwimmweste raussuchen ;-)


----------



## nemles (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Vor zwei Jahren war ich ja auch nicht mit dabei...
Aber letztes Jahr...und: Ententeich. 

Also, hab Vertrauen|wavey:


----------



## Nightbird61 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

moin bin morgen mit egbert unterwegs.
schreibe morgen abend mal wie es so gelaufen ist.


----------



## Macker (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

@ Nightbird wo stehst du denn Morgen? Ich stehe auf dem Heck
vlt. sieht man sich ja. Gruß Jörg


----------



## Nightbird61 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

moin ,bin auch aufm heck.
werde nu losdüsen.


----------



## OrJay (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Bald gehts los - die Celler Crew um Mulder und OrJay freuen sich schon tierisch ...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Noch mal ne Frage: Hat jemand eine Adresse von dem Treffpunkt für mein Navi, dann brauch ich mein Gehirn so früh morgens nicht belasten #c


----------



## urmel23 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Nightbird61 schrieb:


> moin bin morgen mit egbert unterwegs.
> schreibe morgen abend mal wie es so gelaufen ist.


 
das wäre natürlich klasse....

@OrJay: dabei kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Auf der Blauort HP steht leider auch kein Hinweis auf den Liegeplatz.

Was ich noch in Erinnerung habe ist das du nicht in den Ort Büsum abbiegen darfst. Du musst dem Straßenverlauf (links rum) folgen und dann noch ein ganzes Stück gerade aus fahren Richtung "Hafen". Da gibt es hier aber bestimmt noch Member die den Weg besser beschreiben können. Bitte korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, ich meine mich zu erinnern das der Kutter im Hafenbecken II liegt...

Als Orientierungshilfe kannst du auch hier mal nachsehen:

http://www.internetstadtplan.com/Buesum2008/revilakmap.html

Funzt bei mir im Firefox nicht richtig. Mit dem IE7 und IE8 klappt die Darstellung. PopUps müssen zugelassen werden.

Zum Wetter heute: wenig Wind, noch trocken und eine unangenehme Luftfeuchtigkeit...

Und nun sind es *nur noch 2 Tage*


----------



## OrJay (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

So hab mal kurz bei Kapitän Egbert angerufen und mir die Adresse geben lassen. Für alle die auch mit Navi kommen hier die direkte Anschrift vom Standort des Bootes:

- Fischereihafen II -
Am Fischereihafen
25761 Büsum

Am Hafenbecken dann ganz hinten durch zur MS Blauort wurde mir noch zusätzlich von ihm gesagt.


----------



## urmel23 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



OrJay schrieb:


> So hab mal kurz bei Kapitän Egbert angerufen und mir die Adresse geben lassen. Für alle die auch mit Navi kommen hier die direkte Anschrift vom Standort des Bootes:
> 
> - Fischereihafen II -
> Am Fischereihafen
> ...



na dann lag ich ja gar nicht so falsch. dann hilft der link auf die karte von büsum ja auch noch ein stück weiter ;-)


----------



## Hechtpeter (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

immer Richtung Fischereihafen,links halten, geht auch ohne Navi:q:q:q:q


Viel Glück beim Makrelenangeln#6#6#6



Hoffe ,das bestellte Wetter kommt noch.Hier oben pustet es nicht schlecht|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Schwarte (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin Moin, war jetzt schon mal einer los auf Makrele??? Wo sind die Fangmeldungen? ;-)


----------



## Nightbird61 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

moin,war gestern mit egbert los.
die see war ruhig  un d ein schwarm hat er auch gefunden.
hatte55 makos,andere hatten noch mehr.
wie ich gesehen habe wurden keine stöcker gefangen.


----------



## nemles (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moinsen, Petri und Danke für die Info.#h

Dann steht dem Spass morgen ja nix mehr im Wege :vik:


----------



## urmel23 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moinsens,

Wetter für heute sieht bescheiden aus. Naja, evt. kommt ja noch eine Meldung von heute rein. Da wollte doch heute noch jemand mit dem Kutter raus....

Hoffen wir das wir morgen zumindest keinen Regen/starken Wind bekommen..

Und nun ist es *nur noch 1 Tag*


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

*Gestern war...............schlecht .................*

Meine Kollegen waren gestern mit der Ms Kehrheim II raus , es wurden

*nur *einige Dorsche gefangen............und 10 Makrelen war schon gut......

Na , nicht jeder Tag ist auch Fangtag   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es gab mal wieder die Aussage...........ja aber vor 2 Tagen minimum........

80 Makrelen pro Person .........kein Problem................

Das ist von Donnerstag ausm Kutterboard

 Nicht das wir uns zu große Hoffnung machen... Aber eigentlich sollten wir dieses Jahr mal Glück haben. Haben in meinem 3 Jahren noch nicht einmal richtig geil gefangen... aber naja die Hoffnung stirbtz zu letzt


----------



## Nightbird61 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

so ,habe die erste ladung geräuchert,mmmmmhhhh


----------



## Khaane (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Nur noch wenige Stunden und es geht los nach Büsum :vik:

Als Erkennungsmerkmal für die Boardies schlage ich die rote Rose am Revers vor. :q


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Oder einfach am Kuttertreffen^^. hehehe^^ Freue mich auf morgen schon wie bolle^^. Hoffen wir das wir gut Fangen^^.

Bis morgen Malte.

PS: Habe ein Big Red Maschine T-shirt an


----------



## Wulli (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

So, Jungs!!

An Alle, die nicht mitgekommen sind:


IHR HABT ECHT WAS VERPASST!!!!!


Das war ja wohl der Oberhammer! Makos ohne Ende!
Ich glaube, heute ist jeder zufrieden nach Hause gekommen...#6#6#6

Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer und natürlich an Egbert, der uns so reichlich Fisch beschert hat!

Der nächste Termin steht auch schon fest, aber nicht weitersagen...

27.06.2010!:vik::vik:

Wulli


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Meine Teilnahme ist sicher, aber den Tag zu toppen wird schwierig, dat war ein richtiges Fangfest, thx to Wulli, alle Teilnehmer und an meine Nachbarn Nemles, Brassenwürger und MC Klappstuhl #6 natürlich auch an Eggi und Crew, war echt genial mit euch Jungs.

cu spätestens next year :vik:

ich muss jetzt erstmal den Schmadder von meiner R*** schrubben 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Allerangler (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

|director:WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Wulli schrieb:


> An Alle, die nicht mitgekommen sind:
> 
> 
> IHR HABT ECHT WAS VERPASST!!!!!


 
Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen!!!!:m

Bericht meinerseits und ein paar Bilderchen kommen später, ich habe gerade legga Makrelenfilets in der Pfanne.....|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Wow :m

Dat war ne Show.... Einfach nur goil.

Danke Wulli und allen Teilnehmern. :vik:




Betrachte dieses bitte auch gleich als Anmeldung für nächstes Jahr


----------



## Angelmati (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Dann mal digges PETRI!!!


Wollte eig auch los nur sind die wochenenden komplett ausgebucht. Es sei den es wird kurzfristig was frei :S   Gibt es sonst noch ne Möglichkeit auf Makos???


----------



## urmel23 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

mahlzeit,

komme gerade aus der heißen wanne. i-wie tun mir nach so einem tag immer die knochen weh. gerade wenn man dann noch auf dem bug steht und ständig makrelen nach oben hieven darf #6.

der dank geht an wulli für die orga und an unseren skipper für das aufspüren der fische und natürlich an die crew für die "versorgung".

war wie in jedem jahr eine spitzen tour. fangtechnisch fast so gut wie die erste tour. und wie in jedem jahr war auch der klönschnack klasse.....

ziebell und meiner einer sind mit je 54 markrelen mehr als zufrieden. die ersten dürfen morgen in die räuchertonne..

bei mir schwankt es immer noch unter den füßen :q

freue mich auf die nächste tour....wulli :l hat mir versichert das er an mein abo denkt 

bilder kommen morgen sicherlich von ziebell. 

wer noch bilder hat schiebt sie doch bitte bei einem oneklickhoster wie rapidshare hoch und textet hier den link rein..

so jungs und nun ab zu bett...

ps. wer war das mit der seho tour ? wenn noch platz ist dann denk bitte an mich ...


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Sooo, der Pansen ist voll, das Bier kalt, der Brassenwürger glücklich und satt....

Die Tour war, wie schon geschrieben, ein voller Erfolg! Bei einigen Driften war´s wie stippen! Runterlassen, wenn die Schnur durchhängt - hochkurbeln - full house!
Makrelen am Grund, Makrelen im Mittelwasser, Makrelen unter´m Schiff - Makrelen überall! Und es waren neben vielen recht kleinen Fischen auch ein paar schöne Klopper dabei! 74 von den getigerten Räubern habe ich gekillt, das reicht erst einmal!
Wetter, Fänge, Stimmung - alles vom Oberallerfeinsten#6#6#6
Besten Dank an Wulli für die Top Organisation und an alle Teilnehmer für´s Dabeisein!!!

Lediglich der fucking Stau vorm Elbtunnel war etwas nervig, aber das haben wir ja auch noch überlebt.
Mein Auto stinkt wie ´ne Fischhalle und bei meinen Klamotten war ich am überlegen: "Waschmaschine oder Mülltonne???" Ich habe mich für ersteres entschieden.

Und nun noch ein paar Bilderchen:

Die Kanuten hatten echt einen an der Klatsche, die wollten wohl nach Lego.... ähm.. Helgoland!

Und Tom macht, was er meistens macht - er träumt von dicken Fischen!


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Und hier nun die Verwandlung eines glibbrigen Fischhaufens in butterzarte, knusprige Filets.

Salz und grober Pfeffer (Steakhouse), dann schön in Butter gebraten. Beilagen brauche ich dazu keine! Mann, was war das lecker, ich glaube, ich hatte sowas wie einen Zungenorgasmus....


----------



## nemles (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Und Tom macht, was er meistens macht - er träumt von dicken Fischen!




Und dieses Mal nicht nur geträumt, sondern richtig abgeräumt :vik:



Mönsch, ich kann ja dichten   
hätte Klempner werden sollen


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dieses Mal nicht nur geträumt, sondern richtig abgeräumt :vik:


 
Und wie!!!

Diesen Makrelenporno werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen! Endlich mal wieder so richtig schön Fisch gefangen....#6

Im nächsten Jahr bin ich definitiv wieder mit dabei!


----------



## Allerangler (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Möchte nächstes Jahr auch mal mit ! Wieder ein verrückter Celler mehr an Board :m


----------



## Mulder (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin moin, 

Wir waren dieses Jahr das 1. mal mit und ich kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen. 
Die Stimmung war super, das Wetter klasse und die Fische 
im Freßrausch. #6 
Wir werden auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder mitdabei sein. 
Lob und Anerkennung an dieser Stelle auch nochmal an 
Wulli für gute Organisation. 
Bis zum nächsten mal #h


----------



## OrJay (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Ich wollte auch noch mal meinen Dank für die OrGa aussprechen, alles Top gelaufen und nee Menge Fisch mit nach Hause gebracht - was will man mehr. 

Nach einem etwas schleppenden Start bei mir, krachte es danach dann ordentlich in der Rute und alle 4-6 Haken waren mehrfach voll.

@ Allerangler: Wir 6 Celler (Mulder, ich und 6 Kumpels aus unserem Verein, die nicht im Board sind) fahren nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder mit. Letztes Wochenende im Juni wurde als Termin schon grob festgelegt.


----------



## urmel23 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moinses,

noch mal meine Bitte an alle Fotografen die an Board waren. 

Bitte ladet die Bilder bei sog. Sharehostern hoch als gepackte zip oder rar  Datei. Als Beispiel: rapidshare.de, rapidshare.com, uploaded.to usw.

Per PN gebe ich sonst auch gerne meine Mailadresse raus. 

Ich hab ja nun leider wie in jedem Jahr meinen Knipser vergessen und es wäre doch schade wenn ich zum Jubiläum im nächsten Jahr keine Bilder von diesem Jahr mitbringen könnte....

Danke!


----------



## Silurid666 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

moin,

ich stolpere hier einfach mal rein.
bin nach jahren ende juli mal wieder in büsum mit dem kutter auf makrelen - und habe da mal ne frage: 

haben die fische dieses jahr wieder eine vorliebe für bestimmte vorfächer (-kunststoff/- federn -- bestimmet farbe?) oder gehen die auf alles?

habe es schon erlebt, dass mal nur eine bestimmte farbe oder material gefangen hat...

mfg,
marco


----------



## Khaane (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

War ne klasse Ausfahrt - Geniales Wetter und traumhaft gefangen.

Insgesamt war der Turn spitzenmäßig mit Wiederholungsfaktor, was ich aber zu bemängeln habe, ist das Verhalten einiger Passagiere (Boardies?) zum Schluss an den Säuberungsplätzen an Bug, man muss ja nicht das gesamte Deck durchgängig mit Dreckswasser fluten, zumal noch einige Angler (Frau neben mir) Ihre Jacke und Angeltasche auf dem Boden hatte.

Ebenso war die Aktion einer anderen Person unter aller Sau (Boardie?), da verliert eine Anglerin von der Backbordseite ihre aufwendig selbstbestickte Relingtasche, diese wird von einem anderen Angler zufällig rausgefischt - Später beim Reinigen der Tasche wurde er von der Frau angsprochen, dass es sich um ihre Tasche handele.

Als Antwort bekam Sie "was über Board ist und rausgefischt wird, gehört dem Finder"! 

Das war im übrigen der nette "Mitangler", mit dem wohl das halbe Schiff Stress hatte.....


----------



## nemles (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

@ Silurid

Soweit ich das beobachtet habe, war es Schexx egal, welche Köder. Die Fische waren im Beißrausch und haben alles genommen.

@ Khaane
Etwas fader Beigeschmack. Den einen oder anderen schrägen Vogel hat man halt immer dabei. Das sollte dem Ganzen aber nicht den Gesamteindruck vermiesen.#6


----------



## angel-andre (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

moin moin

eine frage .................

sind makrelen auf dem echolot schlechter sichtbar oder garnicht zu sehen?


----------



## Brasse10 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

So wie Versprochen meine Angaben aus Holland  Scheveningen 28.6.09



Wir hatten morgens die ersten 2 bis 3 Stunden dichten Nebel.

So da ich gegen 11 Uhr schon dachte das es ein schlechter Sonntag wird !

Aber dann ging es los, die ersten Kutter meldeten Fischschwärme.

Unser Kutter schnellstens dahin und los ging es.

Ich habe 59 Makrelen mitgenommen, es waren aber einige sehr kleine dabei, die durften noch eine Runde Schwimmen! Sollen nächstes Jahr wieder kommen


Als Organisator habe ich wieder mal in 42 zufrieden Gesichter schauen dürfen !

Auch ich habe schon ein Schiff für den 4.7.2010 gechartert !

Ich habe jetzt schon reichlich vor Anmeldungen, denn fast alles wollen wieder mit.

So macht das Organisieren Spaß !!

Ich tippe mal auf ein Durchschnitt von 50 Makrelen  !!:vik:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



angel-andre schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> eine frage .................
> 
> sind makrelen auf dem echolot schlechter sichtbar oder garnicht zu sehen?




Garnicht, da sie keine Schwimblasehaben. Darum darfst du ja auch keine Fische während der Fahrt schlachtn bzw TOTE Makrelen über Boardwerfen wenn der Käptian am suchen ist. Als Hilfsmittel hgast du nur die Möwenschwärme auf Radar bzw aufm Wasser. Was wir am Sonntag da gesehen haben war echt übelst bestimmt so 100-200 Möwen am tauhen und rauben und wir mittendrinn. Das war angeln:l:l:l Rein  full house raus runter foull house raus :vik::vik::vik:|supergri|supergri.

Danke Wulli nochmal für die Orga und ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei#6#h

MfG Malte

Ps Hatte 66 Makrelen:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Absolut richtig! Der Kapitän ist nahezu einzig und allein auf die Möven als "Fischanzeige" angewiesen. Daher niemals während des Angelns und Verholens Fischabfälle über Board werfen. Das lockt die Vögel an den Kutter und der Kapitän hat keinen Plan mehr, wo die Fische sind. Das ist auch während unserer Tour leider wieder geschehen. Allerdings, nehme ich mal an, aus Unwissenheit, nicht aus böser Absicht!

Teilweise waren die Mövenschwärme schon echt spektakulär, der ganze Himmel war voll von den Viechern, wie bei "Die Vögel"! Zum Glück wurde niemand vollgepupt.....


----------



## urmel23 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Khaane schrieb:


> War ne klasse Ausfahrt - Geniales Wetter und traumhaft gefangen.
> 
> .....Dreckswasser fluten, zumal noch einige Angler (Frau neben mir) Ihre Jacke und Angeltasche auf dem Boden hatte.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Fluten waren dann wohl doch einige mehr. Leider kann man wärend der Fahrt auch nicht wirklich gut seine Fischkiste über die Reling kippen. Das hatten wir im 2. Jahr mal versucht und das Ergebnis war das andere Angler das Dreckswasser dann an den Klamotten hatten bzw. im Gesicht. Wer auf der Seite gesessen hat wo es zum Heck hoch ging war sowie so gut beraten seine Klamotten in Sicherheit zu bringen. Die Mitangler an dieser Seite wurden wärend der Rückfahrt ja angenehm nass.

Der "Taschenfänger" stand oben bei uns auf dem Bug. KEIN Boardi und leider voll wie Sau. Der hatte genug getankt und sich noch fleißig mit seinem Schwiegervater angelegt. Mit seinem Gebrüll ging er einem ganz schön auf die Nerven. Ich bekam noch einen netten Tritt an den Knöchel. Einziger Kommentar: "auf See muss mit sowas gerechnet werden". *kopfschüttel*

Solche Leute haste halt immer wieder dabei. Kannst sie ja schlecht wärend der Fahrt über Board schmeißen....


----------



## Brasse10 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



urmel23 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fluten waren dann wohl doch einige mehr. Leider kann man wärend der Fahrt auch nicht wirklich gut seine Fischkiste über die Reling kippen. Das hatten wir im 2. Jahr mal versucht und das Ergebnis war das andere Angler das Dreckswasser dann an den Klamotten hatten bzw. im Gesicht. Wer auf der Seite gesessen hat wo es zum Heck hoch ging war sowie so gut beraten seine Klamotten in Sicherheit zu bringen. Die Mitangler an dieser Seite wurden wärend der Rückfahrt ja angenehm nass.
> 
> Der "Taschenfänger" stand oben bei uns auf dem Bug. KEIN Boardi und leider voll wie Sau. Der hatte genug getankt und sich noch fleißig mit seinem Schwiegervater angelegt. Mit seinem Gebrüll ging er einem ganz schön auf die Nerven. Ich bekam noch einen netten Tritt an den Knöchel. Einziger Kommentar: "auf See muss mit sowas gerechnet werden". *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Solche Leute haste halt immer wieder dabei. Kannst sie ja schlecht wärend der Fahrt über Board schmeißen....




Genau das sind die Gründen warum ich ein Schiff Charter !!

Kein Stress mit fremde !!:vik:


----------



## Khaane (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



urmel23 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fluten waren dann wohl doch einige mehr. Leider kann man wärend der Fahrt auch nicht wirklich gut seine Fischkiste über die Reling kippen. Das hatten wir im 2. Jahr mal versucht und das Ergebnis war das andere Angler das Dreckswasser dann an den Klamotten hatten bzw. im Gesicht. Wer auf der Seite gesessen hat wo es zum Heck hoch ging war sowie so gut beraten seine Klamotten in Sicherheit zu bringen. Die Mitangler an dieser Seite wurden wärend der Rückfahrt ja angenehm nass.
> 
> Der "Taschenfänger" stand oben bei uns auf dem Bug. KEIN Boardi und leider voll wie Sau. Der hatte genug getankt und sich noch fleißig mit seinem Schwiegervater angelegt. Mit seinem Gebrüll ging er einem ganz schön auf die Nerven. Ich bekam noch einen netten Tritt an den Knöchel. Einziger Kommentar: "auf See muss mit sowas gerechnet werden". *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Solche Leute haste halt immer wieder dabei. Kannst sie ja schlecht wärend der Fahrt über Board schmeißen....



Mit dem Wasser haste schon Recht, natürlich kann man nicht immer das gesamte Wasser über Board gießen, haben wir aber so gehandhabt und ging recht problemlos, wenn man sie vor dem Auskippen recht weit nach unten und gegen die Windrichtung hält. 

Dann gibts noch die Schlaumeier, die tatsächlich ihre Fischbox voll mit Wasser laufen lassen und den ganzen Dreck ohne Vorwarnung auf die auf dem Boden liegenden Klamotten andere Mitangler kippen - Asozial³

Der Hammer war noch der "Taschenfänger" kommt vom Bug runter und moniert sich, warum wir an den Plätzen unterhalb des Bugs unsere Fische reinigen, obwohl wir 1m daneben geangelt haben. #d

Später regt er sich noch darüber auf, warum wir solange brauchen und im Weg würden wir auch noch stehen - 2 Kühlboxen Fisch lassen sich halt nicht so schnell ausnehmen, hat selbst eine Box zu entnehmen und hat deutlich länger als wir gebraucht.......Irgendwann ist uns dann auch der Kragen geplatzt, glücklicherweise hat der Typ relativ fix klein bei gegeben.

Später hat er sich dann noch mit der Frau und dem Mann wegen der Tasche gestritten - Wäre ich der Mann von der Frau gewesen, wäre er nicht so glimpflich davon gekommen - Spätestens da wäre der Vogel über Bord oder freiwillig für den Rest der Fahrt auf die "gutriechende" Toilette gegangen. 

Ansonsten eine super Ausfahrt, werde evtl. im Juli nochmal rausfahren, die Crew war ebenfalls super.

Heute werden die Fische erstmal eingelegt und kommen morgen in die Räuchertonne. *lecker*


----------



## ziebell (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Hallo Leute

es ist soweit hier kommen meine Bilder von der Tour. Einfach auf den Link und runterladen.
Urmel23 hat auch schon die ersten Makrelen aus dem Räucherofen bekommen. Die waren noch warm.
Nun hier der Link http://rapidshare.de/files/47713498/Makrele_2009.zip.html

Bis die Tage


----------



## urmel23 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

die bilder von ziebell dann noch mal bei rapidshare.com finden das das da gefühlt schneller geht mit dem download. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/250405627/Makrele_2009.zip


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Wenn meine Tasche üüber Board gegangen wäre und einer hätte sie wieder hopch geholt und meint er müsse siemir nicht wieder geben und noch rum stressen hätte er ohne zu zucken aufs maul bekommen und zwar so lange bis er mir die tasche wieder gegeben hätte


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

so sieht's aus, warum hat den keiner vom Bug da eingegriffen??? (z.B.Khaane???) ..ab zum Kpt. der hat Hausrecht und hätte, egal wie besupski der war, dat geregelt.


----------



## Stühmper (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Ich sach ja der Mc Klappstuhl ist Gemeingefährlich........:q

@MFT-Chris

Richtig , so hätte das bestimmt geklappt  #6


----------



## Khaane (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> so sieht's aus, warum hat den keiner vom Bug da eingegriffen??? (z.B.Khaane???) ..ab zum Kpt. der hat Hausrecht und hätte, egal wie besupski der war, dat geregelt.



Ich habe das erst im Nachhinhein von meinem Kollegen geschildert bekommen (war gerade in der Lobby :q), der hat das Ehepaar angesprochen, warum sie die handgemachte Relingtasche nicht aus der Tasche des gerade wegegangenen "Taschendiebes" nehmen - Da meinten die Beiden, dass sie noch soviel Anstand und Stolz haben, es dem "Taschendieb" nicht gleich zu tun.

Naja, wenn der eigene Ehemann nicht einschreitet - Warum soll man sich dann die Finger schmutzig machen?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Stühmper schrieb:


> Ich sach ja der Mc Klappstuhl ist Gemeingefährlich........:q
> 
> @MFT-Chris
> 
> Richtig , so hätte das bestimmt geklappt  #6



Gemeingefährlich?? Ich??#c#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:m:m:m


----------



## alrock01 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin Moin!

@Khaane,ich/wir haben es so empfunden wie Du!

Wir sind deine Angelnachbarn gewesen.

Im laufe der Jahre habe ich eines gelernt,es ist immer ein Dödel dabei.

Ich möchte damit sagen,hätte jemand auf diesen Dödel reagiert,
wehre diese sehr schöne Ausfahrt am Ende sehr übel ausgegengen.

Mit anderen Worten,wir denken uns unseren Teil,
und machen es besser!?

MfG.Alex


PS.Danke Wulli,für die Orga.


----------



## koksbirne (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

hab ds agnze ma nen bischen gelesen mit der tasche is ja wohl ne dreckischkeit die dumme sau was solln sowas wenn jemanden was über bord geht und ichs rausziehe bekommt ers natürlich wieder so einer wär bei mir an der richtigen adresse gewesen


----------



## Devildancer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Hallo Ihr,|wavey:

ich bin die Frau mit der Jacke und Tasche auf dem Fußboden
( blond ).
Der Schwachmat mit dem Dreckwasser hat es nicht aus versehen gemacht sondern ist im seine Fischwanne ständig übergelaufen, da er den Schlauch nicht rausgenommen hat, dadurch haben sich die Gedärme u.s.w. auf dem ganzen Boot verteilt.
Aber egal, war wohl auch ein guter Kunde auf dem Dampfer, ich fahre jedenfalls am 08.08.2009 auf der Forelle wieder mit und werde euch Männern die Fische wegfangen....

Liebe Grüße an alle NETTEN Mitanglern, Siggi  :vik:


----------



## Schwarte (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moin, komme hier nach dem lesen aus dem Kopfschütteln garnicht mehr raus. 
Leute gibt das, das gibts ja garnicht. Ob die sich zu Hause genauso benehmen??? Und der Taschendieb geht jawohl garnicht#c was für ein Vollpfosten, echt.
Ich will nun Donnerstag mit ein paar Kollegen mit der Blauort raus und hoffe da ist nicht so ein Assi dabei, schont die Nerven und meinen Puls, dafür ordendlich FISCH!!!:q:q:q

Schwarte


----------



## urmel23 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Devildancer schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,|wavey:
> 
> ich bin die Frau mit der Jacke und Tasche auf dem Fußboden
> ( blond ).
> ...



hallo siggi,

das war dann auch der selbe nette herr mit der reelingtasche. der typ war wirklich zum :v
hoffe doch das bei deiner nächsten tour nicht wieder so ein pfosten anwesend ist...

gruß

urmel


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Moinsen
nach dem Makroporn vom letzten Jahr seid ihr wohl alle noch ein wenig geschlaucht...gibt's dieses Jahr keine Tour bei Eggi? Ich hab zum Glück schon zwei Makrelentermine gebucht (bzw. buchen lassen  ).

#x |director: *Wulli* wo bist Du |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Soweit ich weiß, steht der Termin.

ich verlasse mich da voll auf Olli..........................................................


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, steht der Termin.
> 
> ich verlasse mich da voll auf Olli..........................................................


 
Klingt ja höchst Mysteriös, soll das geheim bleiben ;+ 

Raus mit der Sprache oder ist der Nummernblock auf deiner Tastatur defekt #c|rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat Wulli auf der letzten Tour den 2010er Termin mit Egbert klar gemacht!
Nur wann....?|kopfkrat

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich auch in diesem Jahr wieder bis zu den Knien in Blut, Schuppen und Eingeweiden stehen...:m

Die letzte Tour war der Hammer!


----------



## boot (4. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*

Nu halte ich die Augen auf möchte auch mal auf *Makrelen fischen.*


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall möchte ich auch in diesem Jahr wieder bis zu den Knien in Blut, Schuppen und Eingeweiden stehen...:m
> 
> Die letzte Tour war der Hammer!


 
...und die Fortsetzung wird noch besser |rolleyes#6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (6. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Wulli schrieb:


> So, Jungs!!
> 
> An Alle, die nicht mitgekommen sind:
> 
> ...




Da stehjt der Termin leudde:m:m:m.

@ Karsten: gehts dir gut lange  nichts mehr von dirgehört?

Die letzte Tour war echt der Hammer:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Wulli (7. März 2010)

*AW: Makrelentour 2009*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, steht der Termin.
> 
> ich verlasse mich da voll auf Olli..........................................................






Moin,

nachdem ich von Chris schon Drohungen per PN bekommen habe  melde ich mich mal. Habe in den letzten Monaten einfach keine Muße und Zeit gehabt dem AB die Aufmerksamkeit zu geben, die es verdient!|krach: Der Job bringt mch um...|gr:|gr:|gr:

Aber jetzt läuft es soweit und ich werde natürlich wieder ein Trööt aufmachen. 

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ich war 2009 und 2010 ungefähr 3 mal Angeln...:v:v:v

Aber am 27.06. geht es auf jeden Fall wieder los!!

Wulli


----------

